# Pivot Shuttle eMTB now at Current eBikes - downtown Santa Cruz



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

We are stoked to announce that we've now offering Pivot Cycles here at Current eBikes in downtown Santa Cruz - with a primary focus on the amazing Pivot Shuttle eMTB.

The Pivot Shuttle is incredible. As a premium bike, it isn't for many, but we all know there are killer non-elec MTB's on the market for $10K and then some. It's all about what's right for you.

We'll have units in stock as well as a couple available for Demo's.

Pivot Cycles - Shuttle eMTB
https://www.pivotcycles.com/en/emtb

Pivot Shuttle Reivew on MTBR
https://reviews.mtbr.com/pivot-shuttle-ebike-review

Ride on!

Mike

PS. Apologies in advance for a duplicate post (also posted in NorCal - I'm just so pumped about this!! )


----------

